# مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2007)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ​ 
يسر منتديات الكنيسة و كادرها الأشرافي بأن ينضم اليها مشرف جديد شهدنا نشاطه و تفاعله الرائع في المنتدى​ 
المشرف الجديد هو الأخ الحبيب *BITAR *على قسم *الاخبار المسيحية والعامة*​ 

مع انضمام الأخ *BITAR *الى اسرة الأشراف قمنا ايضا بأعطاء مهام جديدة لمشرفين قدماء ​ 
*twety*على المنتديات الترفيهية كافة​ 
*Anestas!a* على سير القديسين​ 


هذه هي التغييرات الأشرافية الجديد هذه المرة, مصلين ان يستخدمهم الرب كل واحد في مكانه و مواهبه لمجد اسمه​ 

اضافة الى التغييرات الأشرافية, سيكون هناك تغييرات بسيطة في شكل المنتدى و الصفحة الرئيسية​ 
تلحقها تغييرات في في ترتيبات اقسام المنتدى سيتم اعلانها لاحقا​ 

شاخصين الى مصدر البركة ان يبارك هذه الخطوات و لتكن مكللة بالنجاح الذي تعود بالمجد لشخصه وحده​ 

الرب يبارك حياتكم اجمعين
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## samer12 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

 ألف  ألف مبروك  BITAR
الرب يباركك  
​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*مليون مبروك يا بيتر وربنا يستخدمك فى نجاح المنتدى ويوفقك فى حياتك 
وتكزن فى احسن احوالك وتفيد المنتدى وتفيدنا معاك
 يا احلى بيتر

:36_15_15:   :big29:  :36_3_11:




اما باقى اخواتنا المشرفين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم لينا ويقويكم علينا يارب​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

يسوع وياك بيتر و يسوع وياك ماي روك و توييتي و انستازيا 


ربي يبارككم كلكم


----------



## fullaty (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وايوه يا عم ماشيه معاك بس بجد انت تستاهلها وربنا يقويك عليها


والف الف الف مبروك لتويتى وانسطاسيا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
وربنا معاك يا روك ويكلل عملكوا بالنجاح*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



samer12 قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك BITAR
> 
> الرب يباركك ​


*شكرا samer12*​


----------



## girl of my lord (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف مبررررررررروووووووك يا بيتررررر
بس انت المفروض كنت تمسك الترفيهي لان ده اكنر قسم ليك
لان مواضيعك في الترفيهي خطيررررة هههههههههه
ربنا يخليك وتضحكنا
مبروك مرة تانيه


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف مبروك يا بيتر و اتمنى ربنا يوفقك فى خدمتك و يكللها بالنجاح , و ربنا يقويكم انسطاسيا و تويتى على اكمال خدمتكم باكمل وجه...


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بيييييييييييييييتر

وعقبال المناصب الأعلى

*† الله يحميك †*​


----------



## girl of my lord (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

والف مبرووووووووك لتويتي حبيبة قلبي 
ومبررروك ل
*Anestas!a*


----------



## veansea (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف الف مبروووووك يا بيتر
وربنا معاك فى مهامك الجديده


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مليون مبروك يا بيتر وربنا يستخدمك فى نجاح المنتدى ويوفقك فى حياتك ​*
> *وتكزن فى احسن احوالك وتفيد المنتدى وتفيدنا معاك*
> *يا احلى بيتر*​
> *:36_15_15: :big29: :36_3_11:*​
> ...


*شكرا يوحنا / نصر*
*على هذا الشعور الطيب وعلى هذة الهدايه القيمه*
*مردودالك*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*
​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف مبروك يا بيتر  تستاهل  الاشراف  
ربنا يزيدك نعمه  ونشوف نشاطك اكتر واكتر  في المنتدى  
مبروك يا انستازيا   وانتي يا تويتي  مبروك يا فرختي  
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يسوع وياك بيتر و يسوع وياك ماي روك و توييتي و انستازيا
> 
> 
> ربي يبارككم كلكم


*شكرا يا عاشقه دجله على شعورك هذا*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​
> 
> *وايوه يا عم ماشيه معاك بس بجد انت تستاهلها وربنا يقويك عليها*​
> 
> ...


*شكرا على المجامله الرقيقه يا فيبى يوسف*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى *​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



dolly قال:


> الف مبررررررررروووووووك يا بيتررررر
> بس انت المفروض كنت تمسك الترفيهي لان ده اكنر قسم ليك
> لان مواضيعك في الترفيهي خطيررررة هههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك وتضحكنا
> مبروك مرة تانيه


 *اشكرك على متابعت مواضيعى*
* وبالتاكيد سوف استمر فى هذا الطريق*
*واضحككم*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



veansea قال:


> الف الف مبروووووك يا بيتر
> وربنا معاك فى مهامك الجديده


*شكرا veansea*
*ونفسك معايا*
*سلام الرب *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

















:yahoo:الف مبروووووووووك يا بيتر:yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

تويتى و اناستاسيا 

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم حبايبى 

و كمان مبرووووووووووووووك علينا و عليكم :yahoo:​


----------



## kajo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا بيتر

مبروك يا عم

اوعدنا يارب

انت عارف طبعا انا بحبك قد ايه وبتمنالك الخير ديما 

اتوسطلى ينوبك صواب


----------



## christ my lord (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف الف مبروك يا بيتر وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



فادية قال:


> الف مبروك يا بيتر تستاهل الاشراف
> 
> ربنا يزيدك نعمه ونشوف نشاطك اكتر واكتر في المنتدى
> مبروك يا انستازيا وانتي يا تويتي مبروك يا فرختي
> ...


*اشكرك عزيزتى فاديه على هذة المجامله الرقيقه*
*وسلام الرب يكون معكى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :yahoo:الف مبروووووووووك يا بيتر:yahoo:​


*شكرا فراشه مسيحيه *
*واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن*
*والصور مش ظاهرة عندى لاكن واضح انها هدايا*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



kajo قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا بيتر
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا كاجو *
*وعقبالك*
*لما تخلص الدراسه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



يوساب قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يا بيتر وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


*عقبالك عزيزى يوساب وشكرا على التهنئه*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## kajo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



BITAR قال:


> *شكرا يا كاجو *
> *وعقبالك*
> *لما تخلص الدراسه*​



ايه اخلص ايه

دراسه 

اهى اهى اهى 

ماشى يا عم

شوفنا معاك برضو


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا بيتر
ربنا معاكم كلكم يارب ويبارك اعمال ايديكم
ويحافظ عليكم​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



kajo قال:


> ايه اخلص ايه
> 
> دراسه
> 
> ...


*مش ناوى تخلص الدراسه ولا ايه*
*وهنشوفك متقلقش*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبروووك ل BITAR ..ربنا يقويك على مهامك الجديده ويبارك خدمتك ويكللها بالنجاح
ومبررروك كمان لحبيبتى Anestas!a قدها وقدود ربنا يبارك عملك ويكلله بالنجاح
ومبررروك ل tweety الجميلة ربنا يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*ألف ألف مبروك بيتر ربنا يقويك على خدمتنا*
*ألف ألف مبروك أنسطاسيا وتويتى ربنا يبارك تعبكم جميعا*
*وجميع اخوتنا المشرفين وعلى راسهم ماى روك*​


----------



## totty (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

_مبروووك ل BITAR ربنا يقويك على مهامك الجديده ويبارك خدمتك ويساعدك عليها يارب
مبرووك برضه للجميله بتاعتنا twety والى الامام دايما وربنا معاكى فى خدمتك 
مبررووووك برضه طبعا لحبيبنتنا كلنا Anestas!a وربنا معاكى ويساعدك ويقويكى
أمــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن _​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

BITAR
الف مبروووووك وربنا يبارك خدمتك​

 twety حبيبي الف الف مبروك وعقبال با قي المنتيدي هههههههههه

ا Anestas!a مبروك مبروك تستحقي فعلا سير القدسين لان اسمك علي اسم قديسة جميلة


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

ادها و ادود يا بيتر الرب يبركك و يجعلك اداه خدمة و سبب بركة و الشكر للزعيم ايضا لخدمته الرائعة


----------



## lousa188114 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف الف الف الف    مبرررروك ليك يابيتر 
وبجد ربنا يقويك ويعينك 
والف مبروووك لتويتي الجميلة العسولة انا خايفة بعد كدة تنتشري اكتر من كدة كفاية بقي 
الف مبروك انسطاسيا ​*


----------



## أرزنا (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

سلام المسيح

ألف مبروك والله يحميكن


----------



## christin (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف الف مبروك يابيتر 
والف مبروك لتويتي وانستازيا*


----------



## peace_86 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

يسوع يبارككم إخواني الأعزاء..
ويابرك هذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه..

مبروك بيتر..
ومبروك أيضاً : أناستازيا وتويتي..


----------



## eng_gegy (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

10000000000000000000000 مبروك يا بيتر


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

ميرسى خااااااااااالص لكوا كلكوا
والف مبروووووك يابيتر ربنا يقوووووووووويك
ويساعدك فى الخدمه الجديدة

والف مبروك يا نستاسيا ياحبيبتى ربنا يقويكى
وعقبالكوا ياجماااااااعه

قولوا امييييييييييييييييين :t33:


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



twety قال:


> ميرسى خااااااااااالص لكوا كلكوا
> والف مبروووووك يابيتر ربنا يقوووووووووويك
> ويساعدك فى الخدمه الجديدة
> 
> ...


 
نسيتي تباركي لحالك :gy0000:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكى يا  twety على الاشراف
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ليك  يا  BITAR على الاشراف 
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ل Anestas!a

ربنا يوفققم فى هذا العمل الاشرافى !!!!!!​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مبروووك ل BITAR ..ربنا يقويك على مهامك الجديده ويبارك خدمتك ويكللها بالنجاح​
> ومبررروك كمان لحبيبتى Anestas!a قدها وقدود ربنا يبارك عملك ويكلله بالنجاح
> ومبررروك ل tweety الجميلة ربنا يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك
> 
> سلام ونعمة​


*شكرا يا ginajoojoo على التهنئه وعقبالك*
*سلام الرب معكى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا بيتر
> 
> ربنا معاكم كلكم يارب ويبارك اعمال ايديكم
> 
> ويحافظ عليكم​


*شكرا بابنت الفادى على هذة الملايين*
*وربنا يباركك*
*صليلى*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *ألف ألف مبروك بيتر ربنا يقويك على خدمتنا*
> 
> *ألف ألف مبروك أنسطاسيا وتويتى ربنا يبارك تعبكم جميعا*
> 
> *وجميع اخوتنا المشرفين وعلى راسهم ماى روك*​


*شكرا mansor1_2000 *
*وصلى من اجلنا لكى الله بعطينا النجاح*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



totty قال:


> _مبروووك ل BITAR ربنا يقويك على مهامك الجديده ويبارك خدمتك ويساعدك عليها يارب_​
> _مبرووك برضه للجميله بتاعتنا twety والى الامام دايما وربنا معاكى فى خدمتك _
> _مبررووووك برضه طبعا لحبيبنتنا كلنا Anestas!a وربنا معاكى ويساعدك ويقويكى_
> 
> _أمــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن _​


*شكرا totty وعقبالك متنافسى تويتى على الاشراف*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



marounandrew قال:


> BITAR​
> الف مبروووووك وربنا يبارك خدمتك​
> 
> twety حبيبي الف الف مبروك وعقبال با قي المنتيدي هههههههههه
> ...


*شكرا شعورك الطيب نحو المشرفين الجدد*
*يا maroundrew*
​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

:ab8::ab8:الف مبروك يا بيتر على الاشراف 

اكيد تستحقها

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك:94:​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ادها و ادود يا بيتر الرب يبركك و يجعلك اداه خدمة و سبب بركة و الشكر للزعيم ايضا لخدمته الرائعة


*شكرا يا ملك العقرب*
*وربنا يعطى القوه والمقدرة لاعضاء المنتدى*
* جميعا لنشر كلمه الانجيل*
*سلام الرب يكون معك*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



lousa188114 قال:


> *الف الف الف الف مبرررروك ليك يابيتر ​*
> *وبجد ربنا يقويك ويعينك *
> *والف مبروووك لتويتي الجميلة العسولة انا خايفة بعد كدة تنتشري اكتر من كدة كفاية بقي *
> 
> *الف مبروك انسطاسيا *​


*اشكرا lousa188114 *
*ويارب نكون عند حسن ظنكم*
*سلام الرب*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> ألف مبروك والله يحميكن


*شكرا لشعورك الطيب*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



christin قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يابيتر *
> _*والف مبروك لتويتي وانستازيا*_


*شكرا christin *
*وعقبالك قريبا*​


----------



## rose24 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*مبروك عزيزي بيتر على الاشراف
بصدق تستاهلها.. ومبروك لتويتي وانستازيا
الرب يوفقكم*


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



peace_86 قال:


> يسوع يبارككم إخواني الأعزاء..
> ويابرك هذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه..
> 
> مبروك بيتر..
> ومبروك أيضاً : أناستازيا وتويتي..


*شكرا عزيزى peace_86*
*على التهنئه وعقبالك*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



eng_gegy قال:


> 10000000000000000000000 مبروك يا بيتر


*شكرا على التحيه *
*الكبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره *
*دى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكى يا twety على الاشراف​
> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ليك يا BITAR على الاشراف
> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ل Anestas!a​
> 
> ربنا يوفققم فى هذا العمل الاشرافى !!!!!!​


*شكرا رووووووووووووووووووكى*
*وعقبالك*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> :ab8::ab8:الف مبروك يا بيتر على الاشراف​
> 
> اكيد تستحقها​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك:94:​


*اشكر محبتك ومجاملتك الرقيقه*
*وربنا يبارك عملنا جميعا*
*سلام الرب*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



rose24 قال:


> *مبروك عزيزي بيتر على الاشراف*
> *بصدق تستاهلها.. ومبروك لتويتي وانستازيا*
> *الرب يوفقكم*


*هذا الكلمات النابعه من القلب*
*لابد ان تكون من اخت عزيزه فعلا*
*سلام الرب يكون معكى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## peace_86 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

العفو عيني..
وهذا من واجبي..


----------



## abn yso3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف مبروك ليك يا بيتر*  *BITAR  **ودى يا هديه كده على قدى*
:16_4_10:      :36_15_15:  ​
*.
.
.
.*

*واالف مبرك للمشرفين* 

*twety*​*Anestas!a* 

*والرب يساعدك يا ماى روك ويكون المنتدى دائما نحو
...حياة افضل فى اسم يسوع...*
​


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



My Rock قال:


> نسيتي تباركي لحالك :gy0000:


 
مبروك ياتويتى ياحلوة ياعسله:flowers:

وعقبال ماتبقى مدييييييييييرة:blush2:


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



abn yso3 قال:


> *الف مبروك ليك يا بيتر* *BITAR **ودى يا هديه كده على قدى*
> 
> :16_4_10: :36_15_15:​
> 
> ...


*شكرا abn yso3*
*على هذه الهديه الجميله ومردوده قريب*
*سلام الرب*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



twety قال:


> مبروك ياتويتى ياحلوة ياعسله:flowers:
> 
> وعقبال ماتبقى مدييييييييييرة:blush2:


*لا واضح بنسمع الكلام*
*ههههههههههههه*
*تقصدى عقبال اللون الاحمر*
*ممكن تفسير*
*؟*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*تستهلى الترفيهى كله*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا عم الحج بيتر
اخيك وحبيب عمرك اسد الغابة


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



أسد الغابة قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا عم الحج بيتر
> اخيك وحبيب عمرك اسد الغابة


*شكرا يا اسد الغابه مع انها جت متاخرة *
*بس انا عازرك وعارف ظروفك *
*مكنتش مسدد فاتوره خط النت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ومن الاخر *
*حج*
*حج*
*المهم*
*اعيش*
*شقيقك التؤام*
*مع ان الفرق بنا 7 سنوات*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> يسر منتديات الكنيسة و كادرها الأشرافي بأن ينضم اليها مشرف جديد شهدنا نشاطه و تفاعله الرائع في
> المشرف الجديد هو الأخ الحبيب *BITAR *على قسم *الاخبار المسيحية والعامة*
> مع انضمام الأخ *BITAR *الى اسرة الأشراف قمنا ايضا بأعطاء مهام جديدة لمشرفين قدماء
> ...




مبروك حبيبى *BITAR *

الكل عمال يبارك للمعلم *BITAR *
*وناسيين المحترمين Anestas!a وtwety *

*هو مفيش مشجعين غير لBITARبس*
*ده حتى يبقى ظلم*

*علشان كده انا ها قول *
مبروك *twety*
مبروك*Anestas!a*

*عموما مبروك والف مبروك لهذه الخطوة من الرائع ماى روك ..  والرب قادر ان يستخدمهم لمجد اسمه القدوس*

*اسد الغابة*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*



BITAR قال:


> *شكرا يا اسد الغابه مع انها جت متاخرة *


لا ... صدقنى ... مظلوم يا بيه
يظهر انك بتنسى او ما بتعرفش تفرأ 
انا باركت لك كتير فى قسم المشرفين وفى قسم الاخبار العامة وفى البيت
اعمل ايه اكتر من كده
ده انت قلبك اسود .... قوى
خد بالك ( اسود ) مش جمع اسد ... ده اسم لون اظن لونه على حمصى كده​ 
لك حبى وتقديرى
اخيك اسد الغابة​


----------



## twety (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا اسد
عموما عارفيييييييين انك مشغوووووول
ربنا يعيييينك ويساعدك

وبلاش التسيح العلنى ده :t33:


----------



## Tabitha (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الله يبارك فيكم كل اخواتي 
ومشكورين يا غاليين على مباركتكم 

وألف مبرووووك لتوته البتوته وبيتار ألف مبرووووك


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك للغاليين بيطار ووانستاسيا وتويتي
بتستاهلوو كل خيررر  ^_^


----------



## maria123 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك  :yaka:


----------



## sit (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مين الف مبروك
وبتوفيق


----------



## red_pansy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

_*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*_
_*ربنا يباركم ويوفقكم*_​


----------



## vetaa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

طبعا انا منظرى مش حلووو خالص
انى جاية متاخر جدااااااااااااااا
انا اسفة بجد:new2:

:yahoo:طبعا الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك:yahoo:


يا (بيتر) بجد تستاهل من اول ما دخلت
وربنا معاك وينجحك اكتر واكتر يارب

و(انستاسيا) مبروك عليكى وربنا يوفقك

اما بقى 
المبجلة العظيمة
ههههههههههههه
(تويتى)اللى هى اختى يعنى
الف الف مبروك يا حبيبتى
وهحاول اسيبلك النت شوية يعنى
وارحمك من غلاستى علشان بس
تعرفى وتعرفوا انى بساعد المنتدى
ههههههههههههههه
وياريت بقى نشوف شغلك وهمتك
كدة ملكيش حجة انا هسيبهولك شوية

واخيرااااااااااااااا
عقباااااااااااااااااااااالى يارب:t33:


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*




> *طبعا انا منظرى مش حلووو خالص
> انى جاية متاخر جدااااااااااااااا
> انا اسفة بجد:new2:
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكى يا فيتا على زوقك ومجاملتك الرقيقه*
*وصليلى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

*الف مبروك لينا وليكم بركة المسيح معاكم*


----------



## رانا (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبرررررررررررررررررررررروك لكم وللمنتدى بيكم


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بيييييييييييييييتر

وعقبال المناصب الأعلى


† الله يحميك †


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مشرف جديد و تغييرات اشرافية جديدة*

الف ميروك للمشرفين الجدد
ربنا معاهم ومع كل الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------

